# Ashi Honyaki passaround - 165mm Kamagata (santoku)



## thebradleycrew

Hey folks. I'd like to do something special and offer a passaround of one of my Ashi honyaki blades. This one is a 165mm kamagata (santoku) and I am the original owner, having acquired it directly from a shop in Japan. It's a special knife that I absolutely love to use and I don't think too many folks have had the chance to try one (and they should have that chance). It's an expensive knife and I'm going to be clear that participants are taking on the risk of the knife from delivery to them through on to delivery to the next person. Some details:

Estimated value is $2,500, so if you break it please be prepared and able to buy it or fix it to same condition. 
Each user is responsible for the packing and shipping to the next person.
I'd ask that each person who uses the knife check it very carefully for chips, damage, etc. - we need to address that type of thing head on.
The shipper is responsible for any damage, so please insure it. 
I'm also going to say that people can use it for about a week, then should agree pass it along.
Feel free to sharpen it, but again, you are responsible for fixing damage - just know what you are doing.
I'm limiting the pass around to 12 people depending on demand, CONUS only due to value and international risk.
Please comment below if you are in and I'll update the order as needed. A photo below of the knife - the one on the left. Thanks! Jamie.


----------



## ethompson

Uh........ Yep, Im in if there are slots.

What a crazy generous thing to do! I've only hoped to hold one of these in the future


----------



## thebradleycrew

The list for the passaround
@thebradleycrew (owner)
@ethompson


----------



## ahhactive

God damn. you truly are a saint!!!


----------



## Jville

Probably the only chance I’ll have to use one of these. I’d like in please.


----------



## tostadas

Wow.


----------



## Chang

I’m in baby!! Jamie you’re such a saint


----------



## Hassanbensober

Love to try buddy. I’m in.


----------



## pleue

Me too please!


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Can't participate, but wanted to give kudos to @thebradleycrew for such a generous offer.


----------



## DarwellianEmpire

Man I haven’t had the most posting activity but I sure do lurk and spend at least some part of every day reading here digging in past posts and reading. If that’s not an issue I’d love to be on this list.

Also kudos and thank you for doing this. You have big cojones and even bigger heart.


----------



## Heckel7302

I'm in if available.


----------



## Jbpruner

Wow! Gorgeous knife and very generous to offer.


----------



## Knivperson

Wow what an offer. Ive never seen one cut. Could someone make a video with an onion being cut, that would be amazing!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Not in but that's an awesome thing to do. Good on you!


----------



## jedy617

Are these white 2? Tempted to join but also a little scared


----------



## ch_br

I'm in, if you'll have me!

Make it an LA party @Gregmega ?


----------



## Gregmega

ch_br said:


> I'm in, if you'll have me!
> 
> Make it an LA party @Gregmega ?


ABSOLUTELY


----------



## ch_br

Gregmega said:


> ABSOLUTELY



Sweet...

@thebradleycrew, @Gregmega and I could again arrange a personal hand off for this one to enhance security of your treasure.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Am I too late? What an absolutely incredible opportunity. It’s been said before but…. You are a saint.


----------



## Gregmega

ch_br said:


> Sweet...
> 
> @thebradleycrew, @Gregmega and I could again arrange a personal hand off for this one to enhance security of your treasure.


We could just gang bang it for one dinner at my place and count it as one stop if that’s your kind of party


----------



## ch_br

Gregmega said:


> We could just gang bang it for one dinner at my place and count it as one stop if that’s your kind of party



Lol my wife is steering clear of this thread 

I just erupted in laughter at 427am


----------



## tgfencer

Got to handle one of these up close in Japan a few years ago. Very generous to offer it for a passaround, but then, Jamie has always been a stellar gentleman. For the love of all that's holy folks, don't skimp on the packaging and shipping.


----------



## Luftmensch

@ma_sha1 


Nah. Seriously... Very generous of you @thebradleycrew. _Very_ generous!


----------



## ch_br

I think @thebradleycrew is cementing a G.O.A.T. PassAround Legacy here...

IMO it's hard to argue/see it any other way

We applaud and celebrate you sir:


----------



## thebradleycrew

Thanks for the kind words, folks. Most folks on this forum are fantastic people - and it's a fun hobby to play with.

I'm going to keep the list going - I see it as still open with this being the order as I've (randomly) laid it out. If I missed anyone who wants in, LMK. I think I'll go to 15 people (at 11 excluding myself as I see it now) in case 4 others want to join in. 

*The list for the passaround*
1. @thebradleycrew (owner)
2. @ethompson
3. @Chang 
4. @ch_br 
5. @Gregmega
6. @Malcolm Johnson 
7. @Jville 
8. @pleue 
9. @Heckel7302 
10. @DarwellianEmpire 
11. @jedy617 
12. @Hassanbensober (if it works with his work schedule - TBD when the time comes)



tostadas said:


> Wow.


@tostadas - you want in? Happy to have you. 



jedy617 said:


> Are these white 2? Tempted to join but also a little scared


@jedy617 I don't know for certain - I believe so however. You should try it. I'm adding you to the list!


----------



## Corradobrit1

In for the post-passaround raffle


----------



## jedy617

thebradleycrew said:


> Thanks for the kind words, folks. Most folks on this forum are fantastic people - and it's a fun hobby to play with.
> 
> I'm going to keep the list going - I see it as still open with this being the order as I've (randomly) laid it out. If I missed anyone who wants in, LMK. I think I'll go to 15 people (at 11 excluding myself as I see it now) in case 4 others want to join in.
> 
> *The list for the passaround*
> 1. @thebradleycrew (owner)
> 2. @ethompson
> 3. @Chang
> 4. @ch_br
> 5. @Gregmega
> 6. @Malcolm Johnson
> 7. @Jville
> 8. @pleue
> 9. @Heckel7302
> 10. @DarwellianEmpire
> 11. @jedy617
> 12. @Hassanbensober (if it works with his work schedule - TBD when the time comes)
> 
> 
> @tostadas - you want in? Happy to have you.
> 
> 
> @jedy617 I don't know for certain - I believe so however. You should try it. I'm adding you to the list!


Oh man. Fine I'm in!!


----------



## thebradleycrew

*The list for the passaround*
1. @thebradleycrew (owner)
2. @ethompson
3. @Chang
4. @ch_br
5. @Gregmega
6. @Malcolm Johnson
7. @Jville
8. @pleue
9. @Heckel7302
10. @DarwellianEmpire
11. @jedy617
12. @brimmergj
13. @tostadas 
14. @Hassanbensober (if it works with his work schedule - TBD when the time comes)


----------



## tostadas

Yea this is crazy but I'm in. Thank you so much for the amazing opportunity.


----------



## jedy617

I'd like to do something similar but not sure what knife. I'm a little scared to offer a Togo up. Maybe my apex ultra by isasmedjan would be a fun knife to share


----------



## Pie

🫡. 

Most trustworthy, altruistic group of internet randoms out there. You’re great, @thebradleycrew


----------



## thebradleycrew

*UPDATED LIST (knife is shipped out to @ethompson as of tomorrow 12/5)

The list for the passaround*
1. @thebradleycrew (owner)
2. @ethompson
3. @Chang 
4. @Gregmega
5. @Malcolm Johnson 
6. @Jville
7. @pleue
8. @ch_br
9. @Heckel7302
10. @DarwellianEmpire
11. @jedy617
12. @brimmergj
13. @tostadas
14. @Hassanbensober (if it works with his work schedule - TBD when the time comes)


----------



## mc2442

Was avoiding getting on this list as it is too nice of a knife than I would consider owning. I don't want to present any kind of china shop, as much as I would love to try it.


----------



## thebradleycrew

mc2442 said:


> Was avoiding getting on this list as it is too nice of a knife than I would consider owning. I don't want to present any kind of china shop, as much as I would love to try it.


You should consider trying it. I'd love for you to give it a whirl. Last spot is open.


----------



## mc2442

You got me then, I am in!

The quality of knives that pass thru your hands is awe inspiring!


----------



## ch_br

mc2442 said:


> Te quality of knives that pass thru your hands is awe inspiring!


----------



## ethompson

I got the knife Monday and plan to mail it on its way this weekend!

What a blade! It's not to often I pick something up and am this thoroughly impressed. The grind is superb, handle fit up perfect, etc. Profile is just perfect too for what it is. Y'all be careful now, that tip is thiiiiiiiin. Ashi packed an impressive amount of taper and convexity into a very thin package. Wish I had the budget for a 240 or 270, but at least now I know why people go crazy for these!!


----------



## thebradleycrew

Hey folks! Wanted to upload some photos of the knife as it left me, before the start of it's journey. See below. Kind of fun to see the changes it will take with all the use coming its way.


----------



## btbyrd

Wow, this is a crazy passaround! I look forward to watching you all enjoy it as it makes its way around the country.


----------



## Gregmega

I don’t care what anyone says. I think you’re pretty.


thebradleycrew said:


> Hey folks! Wanted to upload some photos of the knife as it left me, before the start of it's journey. See below. Kind of fun to see the changes it will take with all the use coming its way.
> View attachment 214225
> View attachment 214226
> View attachment 214227
> View attachment 214228
> View attachment 214229
> View attachment 214230
> View attachment 214231
> View attachment 214233
> View attachment 214235


----------



## ch_br

@thebradleycrew, I'm curious to who's cureently got this spicy little blade?

It's been silent for over 20 days!


----------



## Heckel7302

ch_br said:


> I'm curious to who's cureently got this spicy little blade?
> 
> It's been silent for over 20 days!


Me too! Where are we on the timeline?


----------



## thebradleycrew

I know, I know. Need some write-ups/photos/comments. 

The knife should be at, or on the way to, @Gregmega from @Chang.


----------



## Chang

@Gregmega passed, so it's on its way to @Malcolm Johnson !! He should be getting it today! The holidays really delayed the timeline, gomenisai guys!

Been super busy, but hopefully I can knock out a small writeup by tomorrow night.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Oh yeah, I forgot about that. Sorry, @Gregmega - I'm an idiot. OK, Malcolm is on deck. And as always, looking forward to @Chang 's feedback since he is a straight up monster.


----------



## Gregmega

All good. I will see it when it gets to @ch_br in due time . Figured it was better to get out of the way and let the folks who haven’t yet had the luxury to bask in the glory of Ashi fkn Honyaki get their shot…


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

I’ll give an update on when I have it.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Currently speechless


----------



## btbyrd

Hubba hubba!


----------



## thebradleycrew

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Currently speechless


It keeps looking better and better (to my eyes). Nothing like a well used Ashi. Bravo. Enjoy.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

thebradleycrew said:


> It keeps looking better and better (to my eyes). Nothing like a well used Ashi. Bravo. Enjoy.


I’ll take better pics and a video outside soon. What a beaut. Still can’t believe how pretty it is.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

I’ll update this after work with vids and stuff…… but I’m a believer. The performance is straight up silly on this knife. It came to me with not much of a working edge and still worked through product so well. I gave it a light touch up (a bit too easily) and it’s twirling through paper towels now. It’s an absolute masterpiece and I’m so very grateful to get to try this. Might need a normal ashi just to get something in that same ballpark of performance. I can see why these are so sought after. Insane craftsmanship and skill to make this thing.


----------



## sansho

dumb question. is this the same ashi that makes ginga?


----------



## refcast

@sansho

Yep


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Small excerpt from cutting onions BEFORE I put an edge on it. This thing would not cut paper towel at all when I got it. So this is not a good edge, but I was so eager and also had to jump right into prep because the restaurant I’m at is closed on the weekends (I know, lucky). Seriously though, the knife is not sharp in the video. Crazy performance. I just wanna micro brunoise shallots with this all day.


----------

